# It looks as though MLC is finally embracing..



## jpromo (Jul 25, 2014)

Thursdays! Officially opening swap weekends on Thursday. August 7-9 for the summer meet and again on Thursday for the fall.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 25, 2014)

*I'm gonna try*

I'm going to try to go to this one but being on a Thursday makes it hard for those of us working during the week...especially if you're supposed to be interning. I prefer Saturdays!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I only do the Spring one but take the whole week off so I can stop, pick my dad up in Indiana, and be there by Weds afternoon! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I only do the Spring one but take the whole week off so I can stop, pick my dad up in Indiana, and be there by Weds afternoon! V/r Shawn




Ditto, minus picking up dad 

Darcie


----------



## partsguy (Jul 31, 2014)

*Hey...*

Does anyone have like an event schedule or something? I know the swap goes on all three days but when is the show, what are the classes, judging, etc? Or is there even judging? I forget!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 31, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> Does anyone have like an event schedule or something? I know the swap goes on all three days but when is the show, what are the classes, judging, etc? Or is there even judging? I forget!




No show at all, just a swap meet.


----------

